

The Official C#.NET Alpha-Geek Quiz - bhartzer
http://newtechusa.com/csharp-dotnet-quiz.asp

======
emddudley
The quiz is wrong about #4. The quiz thinks that Dispose() is never called,
but in fact, the Close() method calls Dispose(). According to the
documentation anyway: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.io.stream.clo...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.io.stream.close.aspx)

The supposed answers are at: <http://newtechusa.com/csharp-dotnet-quiz-
answers.htm>

------
darklajid
Bullshit.

\- Pseudo-funny (read: Fail) introduction

\- Crappy questions

\- Checkboxes (implying more than one answer make sense, arguable some
questions _have_ more than one right answer) while only checking the first
'check'

\- Javascript alerts on ~everything~

\- Insulting language throughout the whole content

Oh well. It's Sunday, so.. I had the minutes to spare. But far below the
quality threshold for here, imo.

------
nrkn
I hope they're not serious. Scanned it and realized they wrote the questions
off the top of their head. Incorrectly.

Question 5, Given the following code, what is the value of e.ID?

Well, they're right that it won't compile, but not for the reasons given.
First it's gonna choke on the missing semicolon in the Person constructor:

    
    
        Person()
        {
            FirstName="";
            LastName=""
        }
    

Then, before it gets to the line they claim is problematic, it'll choke again,
the Person constructor is private so you can't access it from Employee.

Question 9, what is wrong with the following code.

This isn't a property and won't compile:

    
    
        public Size Size
        {
            return new Size(i,j);
        }
    

Correct:

    
    
        public Size Size
        {
            get { return new Size(i,j); }
        }
    

Also, it's from 2007.

Edit: fixed spacing etc.

